# Darn it



## Aurora Australis

I've been writing a novel which has a Finnish woman as a main character.  She only speaks several words of Finnish, but I want to make sure they're right.  So if somebody could translate the below, it would be cool.

[...]
"Darn it."

Many thanks


----------



## Gavril

[...]
There are several Finnish words that could be translated "darn" -- I will wait for a native speaker to give his/her recommendation on this.


----------



## fennofiili

[...]


> There are several Finnish words that could be translated "darn".



Yes. This heavily depends on the context. A relatively neutral word would be _Pahus _(even though it might be etymologically seen to refer to the Evil, i.e. the Devil, it is a relatively mild word in practice). An even milder expression would be_ Voihan nenä_ (literally “Oh, nose” – I’m not trying to explain its origin, which I really don’t know). And to some people, _Voihan perkele_ would be a natural expression, whereas to others (the majority I think) it is a vulgar curse.


----------



## Aurora Australis

Thx fenno.


----------

